# AIB credit card late fee



## march (2 Sep 2008)

Hello 

In my credit card statement this month my bill was paid a couple of days past the due date.

AIB have put a narrative and charge on my statement entitled "late fee" 7 euro.

I was not advised that this new fee was introduced and obviously do not want to pay it. The interest due on my account is 3 euro.

What can I do?

I also want to close my account with them as they over charged me a lot of interest on my June statement when again payment was about 3 days late. I phoned them up about this and they waived it but Im not satisfied with them as its not the first time this has happened.

They told me they would charge 30 govt charge on the closure of my credit card account.

Is this right?

Thanks in advance


----------



## FredBloggs (2 Sep 2008)

Yes


----------



## ClubMan (2 Sep 2008)

Check the _T&Cs _and tariff of charges that apply to your card.

If you think that they have overcharged you in the past then make a formal written complaint and take it to the [broken link removed] if necessary.

If/when you close your account you will most likely be hit with the €30 government stamp duty charge for the 2008/9 _CC _tax year unless you are switching to another card.

[broken link removed]


----------



## TarfHead (2 Sep 2008)

march said:


> I also want to close my account with them as they over charged me a lot of interest on my June statement when again payment was about 3 days late.


 
If they over-charged you, then they're at fault and you should be refunded. If all they charged was accrued interest, triggered by your late payment, you're at fault.



march said:


> I phoned them up about this and they waived it but Im not satisfied with them as its not the first time this has happened.


 
Not the first time they've charged you in error, or not the first time you've been late making a payment ? If you aren't managing your credit card debt, then the interest is the price you pay. Do you think you would be '_satisfied_' with another credit card provider ?


----------



## jhegarty (2 Sep 2008)

I got a leaflet about 2-3 months ago about the new charges (it's just an increase, there was always a late charge)...

Perhaps your was lost on the post / not sent.


----------



## rmelly (2 Sep 2008)

jhegarty said:


> I got a leaflet about 2-3 months ago about the new charges (it's just an increase, there was always a late charge)...
> 
> Perhaps your was lost on the post / not sent.


 
OP has referenced 2 late payments in 3 months, I'd imagine he/she misplaced it or chucked it out without reading it, before looking at external factors i.e. postal service or bank not sending it. Plus these T & C changes are usually included with the statement.


----------



## Hybrid Boss (26 May 2009)

Why dont you just push out the repayment date with them by 3 days - Simple


----------



## fjgh15 (26 May 2009)

Hi March, though God knows I've little sympathy with any bank and even less with any credit card company, I think you might not be managing your credit card account payments as well as you need to. One thing that can speed up payments into the credit card account, if you are paying from an AIB current account is to use Telephone and internet banking. If you make a payment online or over the phone it will be credited to your Credit Card account that night. If you go into your branch and give them cash to pay off your cc account, that can take 3 working days! Make sure that you have the balance covered by the payment due date, and not the date that the statement ends on - there is usually a 6 to 8 day difference between them, and you must have the balance cleared by the earlier one (the payment due date). If you manage this each month then you'll have no interest or fees, apart from the govt duty. Good luck with it.


----------

